# What happens if the Hornets get the 5th pick?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If the three "lottery" spots get taken by teams other than Atlanta and New Orleans, then Atlanta gets the 4th pick and New Orleans gets the 5 pick.

If that happens, should the Hornets try to trade down and pick up extra draft picks? (Denver, New York, Utah & Charlotte and Toronto each have 2 picks this year)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Id have to wait and see the projections and draft camp results before I made a decision on that one...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Snatch Raymond Felton, and get Kwame Brown via Free Agency.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a good one two punch for having one high pick


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Gerald Green to play the 3.....*


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

If that happens, I'd like Deron Williams or Gerald Green, maybe Chris Taft. Or we could trade down and then take somebody such as Raymond Felton, Jarett Jack, Sean May, Hakim Warrick, or Danny Granger. Trading down might be a good option to get some more draft picks or another player via trade.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anything other than Gerald Green would be stupid.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't go that far. PG's and C's are a much higher demand then atlethic 3's. Green is a good choice but not the only one on the board at pick 5.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes he is. I'd take a future T-Mac/Kobe over an average at best PG(Paul) and/or center (Bogut) anyday.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Yes he is. I'd take a future T-Mac/Kobe over an average at best PG(Paul) and/or center (Bogut) anyday.



Paul - undersized- yes, average- hell no.. Speed demon, shoots the ball, runs a team, does anything to win
Bogut- skilled bigman who can pass,rebound, block shots
Green- whom you likely rely on the media to tell you about him (or perhaps you have seen at most 2 all star games of his (ALL STAR GAMES), where i thought he was a great player, but T-Mac is stretching it.. i liked his grace and athleticism for his size, and his jumper was nice, but I like Paul and Bogut better.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It's better to take the rest on a 1 or a 5 over any 3 unless you know for sure your drafting Jordan...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Yes he is. I'd take a future T-Mac/Kobe over an average at best PG(Paul) and/or center (Bogut) anyday.


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/deshawnstevenson.htm 
read that comparison and tell me what you think. comparisons don't always work out. Green is nice, but he's a high school prospect that looks like a string bean. Theres no reason to compare him to an all-nba superstar just yet.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Green is good Ill say that. Ive seen a lot of video on him. He is silky smooth and athletic as hell. Can he survive next to a clone in JR Smith? JR is smaller but they have similar games. Id prefer a 1 or a 5 since I firmly believe JR is the future of the franchise.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Green is good but not great, i think Felton would be a decent pick


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Yes he is. I'd take a future T-Mac/Kobe over an average at best PG(Paul) and/or center (Bogut) anyday.



Their is NO WAY Chris Paul is average at best. He will be a star. He's incredibly gifted and has an incredibly strong desire to win. Its hard to find a PG who can score at will and still run a team first. He's very similiar to Kevin Johnson in that respect. KJ always scored bunches of points, but he was never accused of being a ball hog either. Paul is exactly the same way. Some players are just born with the court vision and mind of a PG. This kid is one of them for sure.


----------



## Fartman86 (Jun 6, 2005)

They should trade the pick for a good point guard, we need an Instant help so a good point guard who knows how to play would help a lot... give someone in that trade and get another good player in a trade for the point guard... 

If they don't sell the pick they need to pick a player that played in college beacuse picking a HS player won't be a good idea, they need someone who can lead the team from game one there will be no free time to test things next season...

Bristow and Scott say they need a point guard but I'm not sure if that's a good option, we already got Dan Dickau and Speedy who can fill the spot great... I would look for a new Power Forward, P.j is still a good player but it's his final years and he will only get worse so they should pick a PF of the draft or free agency.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I like that Caron Butler and the tenth pick for our pick deal I've been hearing about.
i think it benefits both teams, so its definately a possibility.


----------

